# Which guitar to buy for j-pop\orcestral music



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello.

For a long time the idea of buying a guitar but every time I can not choose.
So about me: The guitar abandoned about 10 years ago, but more or less played on acoustic, also played on electric guitar which abandoned. I want this to say that this will not be my first electric guitar and I'm not a total beginner, what I need to play I can.
What I need a guitar for: I have a lot of amplesound libraries, also have bias fx, neural dsp nolly\plini. And these are good guitars if you need a wedge and one-note playing, but when you need to play chords, I feel that the libraries can not do it, live playing of course will be many times better.
What type of guitar I want: here I can't define myself well, the most obvious option seems to be les poul. Because it can be used in many types of music I'm interested in. But I was also thinking about the telecaster and I could consider another option except stratocaster (I don't know but I like stratocaster's tone less and this guitar is rarely used in music I like).
Music references: 
My favorite reference and music that I really like with the sound of the guitars is the band radwimps. Seems in this case better to take a telecaster but I also like hiroyuki sawano music, so I want to take something in between which can be used in both types of music, so it seems les poul best option.
What I need from a guitar: comfortable to play and durable, not to change a fret after a short period of time and THE MOST IMPORTANT THING is gauges. Since I need my guitar for recording I want to have less noise and more detail.
What's my budget: I'm looking at guitar up to 1500$ but I'm ready to add more if it's worth it.
Info: I'm ready to change pickups but I dont know about pickups and I dont know if I should change pickups on my $1500 guitar. I tried to analyze market and it seems like $1500 guitars have $50 pickups while there are $150 ones.

A couple of random songs in the spoiler where I like the guitar sound.


Spoiler



radwimos zenzen zense

radwimps nandemonaiya

sawano avid

sawano call your name

sawano god of ink





There are too many guitars out there, at the time I was playing I didn't even know there were that many. Of course now I am inclined to choose gibson les poul or fender telecaster, but judging by the information on the internet, for such a price it is better to get a replica of another company and maybe change the pickups.

I know there are some Sawano fans, it will be very interesting to hear their recommendations. I would like that the guitar would fit harmoniously into the orchestral and pop theme.

If you have any music which uses guitar in an orchestra it will be interesting to hear.


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2021)

Get a Tele and put Bare Knuckle Pickups in it, you’ll be set


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> Get a Tele and put Bare Knuckle Pickups in it, you’ll be set


Thanks for the recommendation.
And can you approximate the models of the guitar and sensors, there are still too many of them.
All cost the same and don't seem to have found where to listen and compare





Our tele Pickup Range | Bare Knuckle Pickups


High quality tele pickups, hand wound by Bare Knuckle Pickups.




www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> And can you approximate the models of the guitar and sensors, there are still too many of them.
> All cost the same and don't seem to have found where to listen and compare
> 
> ...



You can listen to demos at the bottom of the page for each pickup, they’re inside of a little amp. I’m actually not well versed on their Tele pickups but I can take a look through all of them and see which one I think would be best for you, but I know they’ll all be very good quality


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> You can listen to demos at the bottom of the page for each pickup, they’re inside of a little amp. I’m actually not well versed on their Tele pickups but I can take a look through all of them and see which one I think would be best for you, but I know they’ll all be very good quality


I'm too bad at this, like I said I haven't held a guitar in 10 years, so I'd appreciate it if you'd take a look for me.
Thank you very much)


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 27, 2021)

This is pretty broad and really doesn’t fall into what one guitar you need. Recordings are done with multiple guitars and amps in the same recording and what is most common in jpop (not bands) is virtual instrument guitars. A les Paul is a pretty thick sound for jpop. A telecaster generally can’t go wrong for lighter rock, but if you want heavier sounds for soundtracks as well, a les paul or prs could work as well. Then all of this would lead to pickups and string talk which could go on forever. Honestly the best thing is to go and try out some guitars because a guitar that doesn’t feel good to play isn’t worth much.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> This is pretty broad and really doesn’t fall into what one guitar you need. Recordings are done with multiple guitars and amps in the same recording and what is most common in jpop (not bands) is virtual instrument guitars. A les Paul is a pretty thick sound for jpop. A telecaster generally can’t go wrong for lighter rock, but if you want heavier sounds for soundtracks as well, a les paul or prs could work as well. Then all of this would lead to pickups and string talk which could go on forever. Honestly the best thing is to go and try out some guitars because a guitar that doesn’t feel good to play isn’t worth much.


I went about a week ago. I kind of like all of them, especially when they're all new, but how they'll be after a while, on a record, especially when I replace the pickups...
I've been listening to the guitar through a cabinet and it's not the same feeling I get through some neuraldsp and amplesound. Overall I didn't find much difference between the fender squer and the fender performer, in the store they sounded very similar.
Of course I have a plan where I'll buy a telecaster, les paul and something another after a while, but I have to start somewhere.

Although if i count how much i spent this year on plugins and libraries i could have bought 5 different guitars)
Luckily I'm done with buying plugins and libraries, now I can think about some physical instruments, maybe also an acoustic guitar and microphones to record it, balalaika and all sorts of wind instruments.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 27, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> I went about a week ago. I kind of like all of them, especially when they're all new, but how they'll be after a while, on a record, especially when I replace the pickups...
> I've been listening to the guitar through a cabinet and it's not the same feeling I get through some neuraldsp and amplesound. Overall I didn't find much difference between the fender squer and the fender performer, in the store they sounded very similar.
> Of course I have a plan where I'll buy a telecaster, les paul and something another after a while, but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> ...


There are just too many factors when talking about a rock/pop recording for Japanese music. For example, the guitar they use in videos and live might not be the same, or they might have double tracked with a totally different guitar and amp setup. Then throw in the pedal effects and processing and it’s way too much to boil down to “which one guitar do I need?”

Definitely get what feels good to play. After that, try double-tracking guitars with different amp configurations. You can pad a lot of the rhythm sections pretty decently with AmpleSound’s as well.


----------



## Nico5 (Nov 27, 2021)

If aiming for a single electric guitar, I’d want to get one with humbucking pickups that can also be operated in split-coil mode, thus giving the most sonic flexibility.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 27, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> If aiming for a single electric guitar, I’d want to get one with humbucking pickups that can also be operated in split-coil mode, thus giving the most sonic flexibility.


Agreed. My personal favorites were always HSS setups


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m going to share a tip that will give you crazy diverse options and save you a lot of cash. 

Go with a guitar that offers humbucker pickups with a coil tap option. This gives you the best of both worlds- the yummy distorted/overdriven sound of dual coil pickups and the twangy clean/lightly overdrive tastiness of single coil pickups when coil tap is engaged. 

I bought an Epiphone Les Paul Pro for around $550’ish a few years ago and barring any travesties, it will be the last six string guitar I ever buy. It does everything well and fits my hands like a glove.


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I’m going to share a tip that will give you crazy diverse options and save you a lot of cash.
> 
> Go with a guitar that offers humbucker pickups with a coil tap option. This gives you the best of both worlds- the yummy distorted/overdriven sound of dual coil pickups and the twangy clean/lightly overdrive tastiness of single coil pickups when coil tap is engaged.
> 
> I bought an Epiphone Les Paul Pro for around $550’ish a few years ago and barring any travesties, it will be the last six string guitar I ever buy. It does everything well and fits my hands like a glove.



Or a 5 way blade with split coils!!


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 27, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I’m going to share a tip that will give you crazy diverse options and save you a lot of cash.
> 
> Go with a guitar that offers humbucker pickups with a coil tap option. This gives you the best of both worlds- the yummy distorted/overdriven sound of dual coil pickups and the twangy clean/lightly overdrive tastiness of single coil pickups when coil tap is engaged.
> 
> I bought an Epiphone Les Paul Pro for around $550’ish a few years ago and barring any travesties, it will be the last six string guitar I ever buy. It does everything well and fits my hands like a glove.


Ehhhhhhhhhh while I don't disagree that it's versatile, a split coil (not a coil tap, careful there) Les Paul humbucker is never going to sound like a Telecaster. Maybe it will work for OP but wouldn't bank on it.

Start with a Telecaster, see if you like the way it does the distorted bits. If not, get a Les Paul too. Used MIM Teles are a good deal. as are the Epiphone Les Pauls.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I’m going to share a tip that will give you crazy diverse options and save you a lot of cash.
> 
> Go with a guitar that offers humbucker pickups with a coil tap option. This gives you the best of both worlds- the yummy distorted/overdriven sound of dual coil pickups and the twangy clean/lightly overdrive tastiness of single coil pickups when coil tap is engaged.
> 
> I bought an Epiphone Les Paul Pro for around $550’ish a few years ago and barring any travesties, it will be the last six string guitar I ever buy. It does everything well and fits my hands like a glove.





fakemaxwell said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhh while I don't disagree that it's versatile, a split coil (not a coil tap, careful there) Les Paul humbucker is never going to sound like a Telecaster. Maybe it will work for OP but wouldn't bank on it.
> 
> Start with a Telecaster, see if you like the way it does the distorted bits. If not, get a Les Paul too. Used MIM Teles are a good deal. as are the Epiphone Les Pauls.


This might sound dumb... But maybe I should buy 2 guitars (les poul, telecaster) for $500-700 + pickups...


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> This might sound dumb... But maybe I should buy 2 guitars (les poul, telecaster) for $500-700 + pickups...



I mean, the more the merrier!! Personally I’m not too much of a Les Paul guy, always thought the scale length was too short and I hate their bridges, but to each their own, a think a Tele with a humbucker will smoke a Les Paul


----------



## LA68 (Nov 28, 2021)

I like the idea of buying two guitars.

Thought the Squier Classic Vibe Teles were pretty sweet deals back in the day. But Idk how the market has evolved since then.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Nov 28, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> This might sound dumb... But maybe I should buy 2 guitars (les poul, telecaster) for $500-700 + pickups...


That is what most people do when they need two different sounds, yeah. I disagree that you should upgrade the pickups right away. The newer Epiphone Probuckers are pretty good. Hold off on the upgrades until you actually know what you're trying to change about the sound.


----------



## sergeG (Nov 28, 2021)

You're making your life unnecessarily complicated. I spend a decent amount of time in Japan, in and out side of studios and the guitars used are all over the place - mostly though they are 'Japanese-made' - often enough copies of classical American guitars. The higher priced Japanese copies are on a different quality level compared to American guitars - like having a coffee in Tokyo is on a different level than what you get in LA  Hell, McDonalds in Japan is on a different level even.

Back to guitars - the amount you'll be paying though in the end means nothing. The kind of guitars used in J-Pop is all over the place - you'll need to find an instrument you like and also which likes you. Don't fall into the pick-up trap - it's marketing mostly. Pickups are such a primitive thing - price is meaningless - just look at those super high-priced copies of vintage originally super cheap pickups. 
And yes, there are coil-splits and whatever, again, all complications. 

They were never 'bad or cheap' - they just worked and had a certain sound. Don't be afraid of buying a 'cheap' or kinda medium priced guitar. The overall construction and the mechanics have to be alright - everything besides that is gravy / bling / marketing.

Strat copies / misc super-strat copies are used a lot, but Ibanez too. The electric guitar as you well know is just one piece in a sound producing chain.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 28, 2021)

I didn't know there were guitars for JPop, I think pretty much any guitar would do.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 28, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> That is what most people do when they need two different sounds, yeah. I disagree that you should upgrade the pickups right away. The newer Epiphone Probuckers are pretty good. Hold off on the upgrades until you actually know what you're trying to change about the sound.





sergeG said:


> You're making your life unnecessarily complicated. I spend a decent amount of time in Japan, in and out side of studios and the guitars used are all over the place - mostly though they are 'Japanese-made' - often enough copies of classical American guitars. The higher priced Japanese copies are on a different quality level compared to American guitars - like having a coffee in Tokyo is on a different level than what you get in LA  Hell, McDonalds in Japan is on a different level even.
> 
> Back to guitars - the amount you'll be paying though in the end means nothing. The kind of guitars used in J-Pop is all over the place - you'll need to find an instrument you like and also which likes you. Don't fall into the pick-up trap - it's marketing mostly. Pickups are such a primitive thing - price is meaningless - just look at those super high-priced copies of vintage originally super cheap pickups.
> And yes, there are coil-splits and whatever, again, all complications.
> ...





Mr Pringles said:


> I didn't know there were guitars for JPop, I think pretty much any guitar would do.


Of course, I will only change pickups if I am not satisfied.
I have no desire to change pickups just because it costs more. I will probably stay with the pickups that will be installed originally.
I think I'll buy a 500-700 guitar, an epiphon les paul and a telecaster.

I understand that j-pop uses a variety of guitars both ibanez and rickenbacker)
Telecaster seems to be more common, but the main thing is that I like how it sounds in this context)


----------



## sergeG (Nov 28, 2021)

And as often (always), buying used saves money - respectively you won't lose much if you want to change to different guitars over time....


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 28, 2021)

KEM said:


> Get a Tele and put Bare Knuckle Pickups in it, you’ll be set


Yes, absolutely find a Tele (or similar Tele-type--check out Valley Arts); many of my guitar-playing buddies use Jason Lollar pick ups; I put Lollar "Toasters" on my Ric 360/12, and _Oh Em Gee_, what a difference (!)

*The Valley Arts Brent Mason model is at the top of the Tele food chain. Keep an eye on eBay, Reverb, and Gearspace because they'll occasionally appear on the market.


----------



## Paylight (Mar 30, 2022)

HM_Music said:


> A couple of random songs in the spoiler where I like the guitar sound.


I would think about merging two guitars though 
Gibson Explorer + Fender Stratocaster
or
Les Paul + Telecaster


----------



## HM_Music (Mar 30, 2022)

Paylight said:


> I would think about merging two guitars though
> Gibson Explorer + Fender Stratocaster
> or
> Les Paul + Telecaster


Well, the purchase of a guitar is postponed for a long time))) 
Was going to lp + tele though, thanks


----------



## Mars (Mar 30, 2022)

A prestige Ibanez AZ with HSS will give a lot of sound options. 
They have a "voicing technology" which will increase the options of each pickup and you will have the single coil specific sound for clean sounds. 
Besides that, you've got a roasted neck (more stable) and stainless steel frets (you basically will never have to change them). 
Best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 30, 2022)

Unless you aim to play live with a K-Pop band, the guitar type and color is irrelevant. For the studio, don't overthink it, find a guitar you like and inspires you. You can make your pickups sound different with an EQ pedal like the Boss Ge7, and produce further in the box.

Get a small pedalboard to shake things up in stead of two guitars, unless you know you need them. Thinking you need every specific tool to cover every imaginable situation is a bottomless pit-hole. You'll be more YOU with things YOU love.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 1, 2022)

I use a few Washburn N4s via a Helix Floor right into my Daw. I have noodled a bit in JPOP/KPOP and found that 80s/90s hard rock tones seem to fit the bill so any bridge bucker into a Marshall-style usually works well enough.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Apr 2, 2022)

Honestly get one that feels good. The neck has 95% of the enjoyment in it. Frankly after building numerous electric guitars and swapping countless pickups including bareknuckkes I can honestly say that the shape, wood and brand of pups make no discernable difference to the output sound.


----------

